

Asynchronous image loading with jQuery - derwiki
http://blog.realmofzod.com/2009/04/09/asynchronous-image-loading-with-jquery

======
jauco
I haven't tried it but I think you get the same effect by setting the width
and height of the image and using a spinner for the background of an enclosing
div.

~~~
trezor
Not to mention that the markup and code for the jQuery solution is incredibly
ugly in comparison.

------
tophat02
Two thoughts immediately rushed through my head:

1) Netscape Navigator did this 15 years ago, although not nearly as cool

2) Why did he just show a screenshot? Couldn't he have given, you know, a
link?

~~~
dasil003
Me too, but then reading what he's doing I realized that this technique could
definitely give a page an extra bit of polish that could really make a big
subconscious effect on users precisely because it's such an unexplored area. I
imagine seeing this done the first time I might think I was looking at a Flash
site.

------
kwamenum86
The page layout might break if you do not set a width and a height. That
problem at least can be solved fairly easily.

------
sphoid
Hello, I'm the post author, the reason I didn't give a link was because the
site shown was a closed beta. It is open to the public now so check it out at
<http://community.wacom.com>

